# ملخص وفكرة عن الهندسة القيمية Summary of Value Engineering



## م هيثم المنسى (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا الملف يعتبر بمثابة فكرة وتلخيص لموضوع الهندسة القيمية 
Summary of Value Engineering
​


-


----------



## محمد مطر (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 مايو 2011)

ملخص جيد ونشكرك عليه جدا


----------



## hhmdan (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hmt241 (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## nakib12 (29 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير يـــا مهندس هيثم المنسي 

ملف رائع ^_^ 

جاري القراءة والاستفادة 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## مهندسة إن شاء الله (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملخص الجميل ده انا مقدرتش اقرأه كاملا بس أول مرة اقرأ هندسة و افهمها لانها كلام نظرى بلا مسميات غريبة و مقاومات و مكثفات و و و  و بجد لو الدول العربية طبقت الإقتراحات دى هتبقى متطورة و مش هتستورد لأن أغلب مشكلات الصناعة التكلفة


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بن دحمان (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك و الله يحفظك


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

تجدون في هذا الرابط محاضرة قيمة جدا عن الهندسة القيمية يلقيها بروفيسور هندي بلغة انجليزية سهلة و مفهومة
مدة المحاضرة تقريبا ساعة
اتمنى ان تستمتعوا بها

http://www.freelecturevideos.com/np...ngineering-video_12119f672.html#axzz1QnSjoMce


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كل مشاركاتك قيمة ورائعة


----------



## sallam1998 (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح جميل شكرا" لك


----------



## saidelsayedab (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرل


----------



## madjabr (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng9abd9 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز جدا لكل المهندسين و استفادة منه عالية


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## شريييف (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونأمل بإطلاعنا بالمزيد ان شاء الله
ونرجو من اللذين قد اجتازوا امتحان جمعية الـ save اتحاف الملتقى بالمراجع والاشتراطات الخاصة بالامتحان
م / شريف همام


----------



## محمد النواري (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedsaadtaha (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير بش مهندس


----------



## طارق بيه (5 يناير 2014)

راااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## طارق بيه (5 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## free-engineer (23 أغسطس 2014)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Eng.Ata (2 سبتمبر 2014)

أشكرك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (16 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mirovic (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:20:


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## waleed eweeda (16 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muhandescivil (13 نوفمبر 2015)

Thanks


----------

